# Northeast Storm 6-12" forcasted 11/12-11/13



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

Trucks gassed, ready to go. Will take some pictures if its 10-12+ in which it might be...
Looks like it will be a messy storm for some in southern northeast US


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

yes sir im prying for snow here


----------



## tkrepairs (Nov 28, 2007)

so far i've heard a bunch of snow followed by a bunch of rain and a bunch of sleet. im going to have a bunch of fun chewing up a bunch of gas moving a bunch of water. i am hoping very much so for just two or three bunches of snow in place of the rain and sleet. just hope i dont get my panties in a bunch. thank you very bunch.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

just got our forcast. Snow for now changing to freezing rain by 5-7pm. By midnight it will be all rain as a warm front pushes through.... WTH, this winter sucks!


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 30, 2008)

I'ts gonna go right over the top of us... AGAIN! :angry:


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

It was -13 this morning at my house and its still only 15 degrees out so I hope it stays as snow... looks like on radar it must be snowing already in places like pa and southern ny


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

i'm going out to push later, no matter what the amount is out there. Even if we only get an inch, the plow is hitting pavement. Time to make some $$$.


----------



## GreenManEnvy (Nov 7, 2007)

It turned to rain here about two hours ago, just after I got back in.

We've had about 3" so far.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

its actually snowing here, expecting 1-3 then changing to heavy rain...great.


----------



## hikeradk (Dec 17, 2007)

*Still snow*

Yeah, seems to be the trend this winter. I'm getting experienced at pushing this stuff. Let it snow, wait till it changes to rain, try to time it right when it stops and clean it up before it freezes. Where are the guys from Pulaski and Central Square, NY oh thats right probably still plowing from the last storm.


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

hikeradk;515255 said:


> Yeah, seems to be the trend this winter. I'm getting experienced at pushing this stuff. Let it snow, wait till it changes to rain, try to time it right when it stops and clean it up before it freezes. Where are the guys from Pulaski and Central Square, NY oh thats right probably still plowing from the last storm.


They sure are.. Ive talked to people who says its crazy there.. one town just to the north of fulton ny got 45 INCHES IN LESS THEN 12 HOURS... LAKE EFFECT IS CRAZY... IM 20 MINS MAX FROM THAT TOWN AND NOT A FLAKE...


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

we got close to 3 inches here, suppose to turn to rain in a bit, as soon as it turns im rolling.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

we have crews at our half inch triggers. im waiting for the rain to start and finish so that we dont have to deal with a lot of ice.


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

looks like I'll be busy tonight... I hope this thing does not loose most of its snow on either side of us though?


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

4-8 inches of snow followed by up to 2 inches of rain throughout the day tomorrow here in the Seacoast of NH. I could do without the rain:angry:


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

o man what a nightmare this storm was. went out at 10pm yesterday got back at 4:30 am this morning. slept till 7am went back out b/c of the sleet. now we have like 2-3 inchs of rain so much flooding. i would take pics but i would get soaked.


----------



## tkrepairs (Nov 28, 2007)

we got a good 6 inches here, now its pouring like a *******. just got everything cleaned right before it changed over and ill be going back out this afternoon to scrape it before she freezes. was going to take some pictures of some massive snowbanks i have now but i was running late, and now they'll be gone because of the rain  oh well there will be more.


----------

